# R/C Sharkfest 3, Nassau Sound, 6-19/20 #37-38



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well folks, Sharkfest 3 is in the books, and although it was a very enjoyable trip, I must admit that I toted the SKUNK when it came to the Sharks...Not even a BITE.

I had started the day early, doing a little Flounder fishin' around Fernandina, and I did pretty well, catching a small Jack (bait) and 3 Flounders..





































The R/C met up mid afternoon at the Sound, and got down to the business of Sharkin'...MAN was it slow. Phil got a couple of runs on a big bait, but no hook-ups. Up until dark we kept having to deal with these...Fortunately, they were small and fast moving, so we didn't spend much time in the trucks...










We fished, and fished, and fished...but outside of a couple small ones, not much happened until about 1 in the morning. I was just beginning a good nap, when Phil banged on the window of Fish Patrol yelling "Barty's Hooked up!!!" I'll let him give the details of the 7 foot Lemon that ended up whipping our collective AZZ!

A little later, Phil remarks casually that he has a fish and reels this nice fellow in...



















That does it for me, and this edition of the R/C Chronicles...I'm WIPED OUT after nearly 26 hours on my feet.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the post...
Still sounds like a good trip...
Bartyb have any pics...?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

man i wouldnt mind paddling baits there at all.......looks like a freakin LAKE !!!!



Jesse


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*New name needed!!!!*

Looks like you had a great time. Great pics. Weather can suck sometime. The last 3 trips I planned the weather sucked!! 

I have found out that if you plan on targeting a certain species, in this case sharks, you should call it something else. For example, a great name for a shark fishing trip is Croakerfest, Mulletfest etc.............. Even skatefest. 

It seams like we never cartch what we target.
Congrats on a good trip despite the weather.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats!!!


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Lets just say for most of the day it wasn't a lake, but no boats to deal with. The storms that rolled through had that water all chopped up. Bart is the Yakmon. Man, the bite was surprisingly slow and the early runs on the big rod had my excitement level up.

I think that shark was at least another foot long in person.  Now Bartys was the real deal.

Had a couple firsts this trip. 1st time yakkin in the dark, 1st sea robin, 1st sailcat, 1st fish on the big rod, 1st time Jim didn't make it to Sharkfest (hope you feel better man).


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on heading out and still getting some sharks beached, looks like a nice night even if the weather sucked and the big one never hit. What size reel are you packing there Phill? Don't they always seem bigger in life. Every picture I look at I always say it seemed way bigger than that when I was next to it!
Barty did you get pics of the lemon or did railroader mean it won the battle in his statement "kicked all our butts"?


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

*getting your butt kicked*

is a good thing when its from the end of a rod 
and the faxt that you mention it was all three of ya makes it even better. 
Did ya make it over to the beach side or just fish in the sound all night? from what I remember of years past the fun has just begune and as the muulet get bigger and thicker so will the mean sharks, so Barty still has a chance to get smoked on that 6/0 and can ho up to the 12.

so Bartyb lets hear it and see the pix.opcorn:


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

It's a 9/0. 

RR, took the 8yr old cousin out fishing for a little bit this afternoon before they left town. We managed a dang heck of a nice Whiting at that new pier at Epworth. I could tell he really wanted to catch another shark, so we headed to East Beach. Caught a dang ray that was really nice on some of the cut whiting and then finished with a nice little blacktip.

Another fisherman joins the ranks. I'll have to get some pics when they get back home and settled in.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sorry guys, No pix. 
Like RR said, It was about 1am and we hadn't had much of anything worth staying awake over. I was 100 yards away from my rod about to yak out phils 9/0. I hear "HEY BART,YOUR ROD!!! I look down the beach and saw my glowstick on the 1569/545 combo bent as hell. I broke my PB 100 yard dash time to get there! I could barely get the rod disloged from the holder it was so bent. Fight was on... I saw it jump once so I knew it was a big shark. Oddly enough it didn't put up too much fight.

Our "Collective Azz"...
In a matter of about 5 minutes I had fought the fish to the beach. Phil had the spot light on it Rob had the tail rope and Jeff was there for back up muscle. Those three were knee deep ready to help land the fish. It finally came up out of the murky water, and we identified it as a Lemon. "Holy S..t!" "G.D!" and "Oh my God!" were some of the descriptions I heard from the guys. I thought for a second, this was going to be too easy...nope.. She slowly turned her head and took back every inch of line, right back to the channel. This is where the pain started. This fish was HEAVY and Strong. She worked me back down the beach about 350 yards headed for the Atlantic. I was not gaining any on her and had to end this. I broke off into a sprint down the beach and got ahead of her. This worked and after another 20 min. battle she was back in the shallows. SO...Here's Rob,Phil,Jeff and Chris Standing in the water looking at 7' of shark, and me about 20 yards behind them walking her back and using "thumb pressure" on the spool just waiting for her to freak and run. 

I am here to tell you...My back hurt,my arms were burning,my nutz hurt from having the rod butt squarely planted in them for the last 35 min and I was ready to beach this thing. Here we go, back up, one step two steps three steps...I never shouldda taken the forth step. POP! Shock knot sheared.

So there I am,time frozen,the shark just sitting there,the guys not aware she was no longer connected to me, and about three things going through my mind. I was so juiced up with adrennelin I about threw the rod down,ran out and jumped on her back! I screamed F*&$#% GRAB HER! THE LINE BROKE! Rob reached,Jeff had a hand on her tail,she kicked free and slowly disappeared back into the cloudy brown from which she came.

Needless to say, I didn't have much to say for the next 30 min. It was my fault and mine alone. The guys did a great job assisting me and I never would have even had a chance without them. 

After beating myself up for an hour, I resloved to call it a successful catch and release. The only thing that really bothers me is that the fish is toting around a 16/0 circle hook,12"of steel bite leader,6' of 250lb mono, an 8oz anchor weight and about 40' of 80lb shock leader.

From my views and the guys testamony this fish was over 7' and pushing 250+lbs. Rob later told me that he got a REAL CLOSE look at her head and it was at least 12-14" wide. She ate a large 2lb chunk of stingray that had been soaking for about 4 hours,maybe longer.

Thanks again guys..it was a blast anyway! :beer:


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

awesome story barty


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Great read boys...
I have to meet you all on the next one...


----------



## Jarson (Dec 29, 2006)

That is awesome, you'll get a pic next time.


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those were some great stories fellas. Yall have me wanting to try some serious shark fishing now. What are the smallest set ups that yall will use for casting out to them (not yakin) as far as rod, reel, and your main line? Thanks for the stories and any feedback.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont shark fish but I know Ryan (Firespyder9) was putting some serious blacktips on the beach last year with a 525mag for a reel. Not sure what rod he was using. 525mag holds 250yd/17lb 275lb/17lb if you pack it. More if you use braid backing. I could see how it'd be possible to get dumped with that as well lol


----------



## snookman (Sep 13, 2004)

*What fishing is all about!*

From reading the posts about setting up the trip, to reading the posts on the whole day and nights fishing. I just gotta say, thank you, for letting us be a part of it.

There's nothing like getting a bunch of friends together for a marathon fishing trip.

Clay


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I would suggest for casting, No less than a 535 or sl30sh,sha,shv etc.. 25lb line with an 80lb topshot of about 50 yards. This act as a shock leader AND an abrasion leader to help protect aganst being rubbed on the sandbars.

some guys down south Fl use Penn 9500 spinners and 65lb braid with great success.
An OM 3-5 oz rod will work,but if you need to cast heavier lead then the heavy or Cape Point models are choice.

I have landed 5' Blacktips on a 525 full of 20 but its nice if your going to target them to have a little more,just in case


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info barty and treed. I guess my 10ft emcast and a sl20 with 14# line would be ultralight but i might put a heavy shock leader on and try it. I might get serious about buying bigger tackle when one of those monsters whoops me and takes all my line.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I'd put 150 yards of 20# braid and then fill it with 20#mono if it was me. I've got a 20sha that I've been fishing with 15# mono. Fixing to change it out. That will give you plenty to get started. The thrill of the chase. The shock leader is key. I'm fixin to increase the length on mine a little after the past week of fishing. Also thinking of using braid for the shocker as well. I've got a 12' emcast heavy casting that I fish alot with but it only will throw 4 and bait. My next purchase will probably be a OM 12 heavy or cape point.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Braid is fine for backing a reel but YOU DONT WANT IS AS A SHOCK LEADER!! It will sit in the sand draped over the bar...one little weak spot and its all over. Go with mono,Trust me, That comes from more experienced people than me or any body else here.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

live2kingfish said:


> Thanks for the info barty and treed. I guess my 10ft emcast and a sl20 with 14# line would be ultralight but i might put a heavy shock leader on and try it. I might get serious about buying bigger tackle when one of those monsters whoops me and takes all my line.


Fill that sl20sh with 20lb big game and just play the fish accordingly and I guarantee you can beach a 5' BT with it. It wont be easy but then it wouldn't be as fun. 
OH yeah, At least 75' of 80lb shock leader for abrasion purposes, plus when you et it in the wash you will have a couple of wraps of 80 around the spool to help put the control on the fish.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

barty b said:


> Braid is fine for backing a reel but YOU DONT WANT IS AS A SHOCK LEADER!! It will sit in the sand draped over the bar...one little weak spot and its all over. Go with mono,Trust me, That comes from more experienced people than me or any body else here.


Barty is telling you like it is,,,,,,,,,,,, good advice! I learned the hard way that fishing over those sand bars with braid will saw em in 2!


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

barty you have a pm


----------

